# 10 percent of SBC pastors say they are five-point Calvinists



## crhoades (Oct 10, 2006)

http://www.towersonline.net/story.php?grp=baptists&id=145

10 percent of SBC pastors say they are five-point Calvinists
October 09, 2006
By Libby Lovelace

While LifeWay Research found the number of Southern Baptist pastors embracing five-point Calvinism to be relatively small, it is undeniable that the conversations on Calvinism within the Southern Baptist Convention have brought renewed interest in the theological system.

Proponents of Calvinism, or Reformed theology, view it as a healthy return to early Southern Baptist heritage. Others see Calvinism as a negative trend and fear it is threatening to take over the SBC. In its inaugural survey, LifeWay Research sought to document the prevalence -– or lack thereof –- of Calvinism within the SBC. 

Surveying 413 pastors, the July/August 2006 LifeWay Research survey asked Southern Baptist pastors to indicate their position concerning the following question: "Do you consider yourself a five-point Calvinist?" 

LifeWay Research found 10 percent of Southern Baptist pastors consider themselves five-point Calvinists. That number, while still relatively small compared to the 85 percent who do not consider themselves five-point Calvinists, still is a large enough group to deserve attention. 

The survey also showed that 4 percent of respondents "don't know" if they are five-point Calvinist. Another 1 percent refused to answer one way or another.

Survey finds beliefs not age-related

After analyzing the demographics of the 10 percent who affirm Calvinism, LifeWay Research found no clear age correlation. 

"Some have expressed views that this renewed interest in Reformed theology is tied to younger Southern Baptist students and pastors," said Brad Waggoner, director of LifeWay Research. "It is interesting that the research revealed that there is no significant statistical difference in those who are over 40 years of age responding in the affirmative and those under 40. Therefore, age is not a determining factor in those who embrace Reformed theology." 

LifeWay Research also found that a slight majority (51 percent) of Southern Baptist pastors address Calvinism from the pulpit once a year or less, while 45 percent of SBC pastors address Calvinism several times a year or more from the pulpit. Four percent refused to answer the question regarding the frequency with which they address Calvinism from the pulpit. 

LifeWay Research chose to make Calvinism the topic of its first project in light of the increased dialogue across the SBC and as speculation emerged on the prevalence of Calvinistic theology. 

LifeWay Research conducted the study on Calvinism through a sample of 413 Southern Baptist pastors surveyed by phone in July and August. The sample has a margin of error of +4.8 percent at the 95 percent confidence interval. 

LifeWay Research has three more pro-jects scheduled for the remainder of 2006: 

• the formerly churched (why they left church and what would bring them back).

• churches that are effective in evangelism over a 10-year period and why.

• the sources from which Southern Baptist churches draw ministry help. 

For more information, visit LifeWayresearch.com. (BP)


----------



## caddy (Oct 10, 2006)

Rings true

Mine has issues with the "L" in Tulip


----------



## Ivan (Oct 10, 2006)

No issues here....


----------



## beej6 (Oct 10, 2006)

I suppose I worry most about that 4% who "don't know"! Unless they are young pastors, or are having a "crisis of belief," how can you not know whether you're a Calvinist?


----------



## JKLeoPCA (Oct 12, 2006)

Wow, I've been gone for quite a while. Nice to be back. 

In another message board I belong to we were discussing this topic, and many of the Arminian folks there were quite certain that they were Calvinist. They had a very basic understanding of the 5 points and such but seems like they are trying to redefine what Calvinism is. Here is what one person posted as their definition of what "Calvinism" is. I found out that all they did was cut and paste it from someone elses site who was discussing Calvinism, but still it shows that this is, in some ways, what is going on in other circles to some extent. 

The article follows:

It is NOT our purpose to take sides on these issues dealing with our salvation nor to divide the body of Jesus Christ over human interpretations of these Biblical truths. We simply desire to state clearly our answers to these important matters. We hope that if you have not done so, you will re-read the first two articles on the history behind this problem and the positions of the followers of Jacobus Arminius and the positions of the followers of John Calvin.

DEPRAVITY
We believe the Bible’s clear teaching (Romans 3:23) that all are sinners and are unable by human performance to earn, deserve, or merit salvation (Titus 3:5). We believe that the wages of sin is death as Romans 6:23 states, and that apart from God’s grace, no one can be saved (Ephesians 2:8-9). We also believe what Romans 3:10-12 states that none are righteous, or capable of doing good, and that apart from the conviction and regeneration of the Holy Spirit, no one can be saved (John 1:12-13; 16:8-11; I Peter 1:23-25).

ELECTION (CHOICE)
The Bible says (Ephesians 1:4-6) that God chose the believer before the foundation of the world and that based on His foreknowledge, He has predestinated (mark out an horizon or plan ahead of time) the believer to be conformed to the image of His Son (Romans 8:29-30). We also believe that God offers salvation to all who will call on His Name (Romans 10:13). We also believe that God calls to Himself those who will believe in His Son, our blessed Lord Jesus Christ (I Corinthians 1:9). The Bible reveals an invitation (or call) to all, but clearly points out that only a few will accept it. Revelation 22:17 states: “and whosoever will, let him take the water of life freely.” I Peter 1:2 says: “Elect according to the foreknowledge of God the Father, through sanctification of the Spirit, unto obedience and sprinkling of the blood of Jesus Christ.” Matthew 22:14 states: “For many are called, but few are chosen (elected).”

ATONEMENT
There is no doctrinal understanding as important to the believer as the death of Jesus Christ for our sin. The Bible says that Jesus Christ died as a “propitiation” for our sins (I John 2:2; 4:9-10). The word “propitiation” is referring to the “mercy-seat” (the lid of the Ark of the Covenant in the Holy of holies) and speaks of the satisfaction of the righteous wrath of God against sin. This “propitiation” is for the whole world - God’s wrath has been satisfied by the death of His Son for all humanity, whether believer or unbeliever! But, the Bible also clearly establishes the fact that God will only “redeem” and “forgive” those who put their trust in the finished work of Jesus Christ when He died for our sins and rose again from the dead (Ephesians 1:7; I Peter 1:18-19). We believe that “eternal life” is a “gift of God” (Romans 6:23), and that whoever believes in Jesus Christ will not perish, but have eternal life (John 3:16-18). I Timothy 4:10 states: “we trust in the living God, Who is the Savior of ALL men, specially of those that believe.” Hebrews 2:9 states that our Lord Jesus “was made a little lower than the angels for the suffering of death, crowned with glory and honor, that He, by the grace of God, should taste death for every man.”

GRACE
We believe that God’s grace is not the result of human effort or worthiness (Romans 3:24-28; 11:6), but is the response of God’s mercy and love to those who will believe in His Son (Ephesians 2:4-10). Grace gives to us what we do not deserve nor can earn by our performance (Romans 11:6). God’s grace and mercy can be resisted. Jesus said in Matthew 23:37: “O Jerusalem, Jerusalem, thou that killest the prophets, and stonest them who are sent unto thee, how often would I have gathered thy children together, even as a hen gathereth her chickens under her wings, and ye would not.” We are not condemned because we have no opportunity to be saved, but a person is condemned because he “believeth not” (John 3:18). In John 5:40 we read: “And ye will not come to Me, that ye might have life.” He also said in John 6:37: “All that the Father giveth Me shall come to me; and him that cometh to Me, I will in no wise cast out.” John 6:40 states: “And this is the will of Him that sent Me, that everyone who seeth the Son, and believeth on Him, may have everlasting life.” John 7:37 quotes the words of our Lord: “If any man thirst, let him come unto Me and drink.” John 11:26 says “whosoever liveth and believeth in Me shall never die.”

In Acts 7:51, Stephen concluded his message by saying: “Ye stiffnecked and uncircumcised in heart and ears, ye do always resist the Holy Ghost; as you fathers did, so do ye.” Romans 10:21 quotes Isaiah 65:2 (speaking of God’s words to Israel): “All day long I have stretched forth My hands unto a disobedient and gainsaying people.” 

The Book of Hebrews contains at least five major warning passages. In the one found in Hebrews 10:26, we read: “For if we sin willfully (refers to rejecting the sacrificial system) after we have received the knowledge of the truth, there remaineth no more sacrifice for sins.” Verse 29 adds: “Of how much sorer punishment, suppose ye, shall he be thought worthy, who hath trodden under foot the Son of God, and hath counted the blood of the covenant, with which he was sanctified, an unholy things, and hath done despite unto the Spirit of grace?”

PERSEVERANCE (SECURITY OF THE BELIEVER)

Romans 8:38-39 says that nothing can separate us from the love of God in Jesus Christ our Lord. Romans 8:1 says that there is no condemnation to those who are in Jesus Christ. In John 10:27-28 Jesus said: “My sheep hear My voice, and I know them, and they follow Me. And I give unto them eternal life; and they shall never perish, neither shall any man pluck them out of My hand.” Jesus said in John 6;37: “him that cometh to me I will in no wise cast out.” Philippians 1:6 says: “Being confident of this very thing, that He Who hath begun a good work in you will perform it unto the day of Jesus Christ.” Ephesians 1:13-14 and 4:30 makes it clear that the Holy Spirit has “sealed” us unto the “day of redemption.”

But, the problem that we all face is that many folks who say that they are Christians, in fact, are not. Our Lord Yeshua made this clear in Matthew 7:21-23. Not every one who claims to belong to Him is truly saved! Apparently there are many who will profess but not be genuine believers! We are also warned in the New Testament that continual practices of sinful lifestyles without repentance or any evidence of the battle within caused by the Holy Spirit (Galatians 5:16-26), reveals an unbelieving heart. I Corinthians 6:9-10 insists that “the unrighteous shall not inherit the kingdom of God” and warns us not to be deceived. Similar statements and conclusions are given in Galatians 5:19-21 and Ephesians 5:3-5. We are warned in the Bible about those who claim to be believers but instead have departed from the faith. There will be a great apostasy and “falling away” and it looks like we are facing that period of time presently.

We believe in the perseverance of the saints (true believers) but we are also deeply concerned about how easy it is for people in this culture to live sinful lifestyles and yet call themselves “Christians.” We are not fooling God!

A FINAL NOTE: These issues are very important to Christian life and teaching. It seems to our finite human minds that the sovereignty of God and our human responsibility are like two parallel lines that do not seem to intersect within our brains! But, God’s ways are “past finding out” says Romans 11:33. Proverbs 3:5-6 warns us not to trust or lean to our own understanding. We must learn to say what God says - no more and no less. It is not always easy, comfortable, or understandable. Wisdom will be loving and kind toward all, seeking the unity of the believers, not trying to find ways to divide and separate from one another. We need to be kind, tenderhearted, and forgiving (gracing to one another) one another as our Lord taught us. In these difficult doctrinal matters, may we have gracious attitudes and humble hearts, desiring most of all to please our Lord Who has called us to serve Him with all our hearts.

End:

I clearly called them out on trying to base election on foreknowledge, and how they would justify that with depravity, but they could not maintain a consistent answer. 

There are alot of othere typical error in the above article, but what offends me is that it is being passed off as Calvinism.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Oct 12, 2006)

let's hope that number rises greatly and the SBC embraces its old statement of faith!


----------



## BertMulder (Oct 12, 2006)

ELECTION (CHOICE)
The Bible says (Ephesians 1:4-6) that God chose the believer before the foundation of the world and that based on His foreknowledge, He has predestinated (mark out an horizon or plan ahead of time) the believer to be conformed to the image of His Son (Romans 8:29-30). We also believe that God offers salvation to all who will call on His Name (Romans 10:13). We also believe that God calls to Himself those who will believe in His Son, our blessed Lord Jesus Christ (I Corinthians 1:9). The Bible reveals an invitation (or call) to all, but clearly points out that only a few will accept it. Revelation 22:17 states: “and whosoever will, let him take the water of life freely.” I Peter 1:2 says: “Elect according to the foreknowledge of God the Father, through sanctification of the Spirit, unto obedience and sprinkling of the blood of Jesus Christ.” Matthew 22:14 states: “For many are called, but few are chosen (elected).”

This does not sound Calvinistic at all, more like classic arminianism:


for comparison, the 5 points of arminianism:

Depravity is total: Arminius states "In this [fallen] state, the free will of man towards the true good is not only wounded, infirm, bent, and weakened; but it is also imprisoned, destroyed, and lost. And its powers are not only debilitated and useless unless they be assisted by grace, but it has no powers whatever except such as are excited by Divine grace."[6] 

Atonement is intended for all: Jesus' death was for all people, Jesus draws all people to himself, and all people have opportunity for salvation through faith.[7] 
Jesus' death satisfies God's justice: The penalty for the sins of the elect are paid in full through Jesus' work on the cross. Thus Christ's atonement is intended for all, but requires faith to be effected. Arminius states "Justification, when used for the act of a Judge, is either purely the imputation of righteoussness through mercy… or that man is justified before God… according to the rigour of justice without any forgiveness."[8] Stephen Ashby clarifies "Arminius allowed for only two possible ways in which the sinner might be justified: (1) by our absolute and perfect adherence to the law, or (2) purely by God's imputation of Christ's righteousness."[9] 

Grace is resistible: God takes initiative in the salvation process and His grace comes to all people. This grace (often called prevenient or pre-regenerating grace) acts on all people to convict them of the Gospel, draw them strongly towards salvation, and enable the possibility of sincere faith. Picrilli states "indeed this grace is so close to regeneration that it inevitably leads to regeneration unless finally resisted." [10] The offer of salvation through grace does not act irresistibly in a purely cause-effect, deterministic method but rather in an influence-and-response fashion that can be both freely accepted and freely denied.[11] 
Man has free will to respond or resist: Free will is limited by God's sovereignty, but God sovereignly allows all men the choice to accept the Gospel of Jesus through faith, simultaneously allowing all men to resist. 

Election is conditional: Arminius defined election as "the decree of God by which, of Himself, from eternity, He decreed to justify in Christ, believers, and to accept them unto eternal life."[12] God alone determines who will be saved and his determination is that all who believe Jesus through faith will be justified. According to Arminius, "God regards no one in Christ unless they are engrafted in him by faith."[12] 
God predestines the elect to a glorious future: Predestination is not the predetermination of who will believe, but rather the predetermination of the believer's future inheritance. The elect are therefore predestined to sonship through adoption, glorification, and eternal life.[13] 
Eternal security is also conditional: All believers have full assurance of salvation with the condition that they remain in Christ. Salvation is conditioned on faith, therefore perseverance is also conditioned.[14] Apostasy (turning from Christ) is only committed through a deliberate, willful rejection of Jesus and renouncement of belief.[15]


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Oct 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beej6_
> I suppose I worry most about that 4% who "don't know"! Unless they are young pastors, or are having a "crisis of belief," how can you not know whether you're a Calvinist?



I'm not surprised. Many SBC pastors are self-taught, self-appointed "pastors." This is just part of their growing liberalism over the last 50 years or so.

[Edited on 10-12-2006 by WrittenFromUtopia]


----------

